# Lets see your Mini Mag mods



## Liberty1992 (Nov 21, 2008)

so i searched the forums and almost nobody has any threads of all these Mini Mag mods, i know you all got 'em because you love to either brag about them or list them in EDC or something. so lets see em. I'll start with my first completed Mini Mag mod, I'm going to post first what i used and then the completed mod.






1 Mini Mag body 2xAA, 1 Mini Mag head, 1 Nite Ize 3 LED upgrade, 2 o-rings (1 the size of the head, 1 the size of the tail cap), 1 on/off clicky (i actually got mine from another 2xAA flashlight that just so happened to fit in my Mag). Powered by 2 AA size Lithium batteries





Completed Mini Mag mod


----------



## greenLED (Nov 21, 2008)

If you like minimag mods, you'll like this thread.


----------



## wildstar87 (Nov 22, 2008)

That's a nice thread but doesn't have a lot of the more recent mods I've seen (including mine) in it.

Edit: Here is a link to a mod that I did.. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/194179 
I've essentially turned out 3 mods about the same way, with MM+, BB700, GD1000


----------



## Blue72 (Nov 22, 2008)

Here are mine

The black one has a terralux tle-5ex with a warm cree led,mineral glass lens, a removable aspheric lens, and soon to have a IMS 20 reflector

The pink one is my daughter's with a smjled drop in and a blue/green (cyan) lens

The Blue one is my son's with a smjled drop in and a glow in the dark Lanyard

The Gray one is my wifes with a terralux tle-5ex with a cool cree led and a Acrylic ball. Which will also have a IMS 20 reflector soon.


----------



## LEDninja (Nov 22, 2008)

Left to right: minimag AAA TLE-20, minimag AA smjLED, minimak 14500 (modded for me by Wayne Johnson of Elektrolumens)


----------



## Blue72 (Nov 22, 2008)

I forgot about this one

I put a RED Nichia CS LED in this one


----------



## Liberty1992 (Nov 22, 2008)

dd61999 said:


> I forgot about this one
> 
> I put a RED Nichia CS LED in this one


now those are cool. you certainly have a lot of Mag Mods


----------



## greenLED (Nov 22, 2008)

I forgot, darkzero's been putting out some really nice mods recently as well - look for his recent posts in this section.


----------



## addictedmatt (Nov 23, 2008)

The pink one has a seoul sandwich, and the silver/ pewter has the auroralite hotwire kit, and c to aa adapter.


----------



## Liberty1992 (Nov 23, 2008)

addictedmatt said:


> The pink one has a seoul sandwich, and the silver/ pewter has the auroralite hotwire kit, and c to aa adapter.


that adapter is pretty funny looking, lol. i bet that thing is front heavy like no body's business


----------



## zelda (Nov 23, 2008)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/159005

It's still a great 1AA thrower for this size.

Zelda


----------



## Liberty1992 (Nov 23, 2008)

zelda said:


> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/159005
> 
> It's still a great 1AA thrower for this size.
> 
> Zelda


thats awesome, is the body custom? yea i guess it would have to be, i have never seen a single battery hodler from Mag.


----------



## tx101 (Nov 23, 2008)

I only bring this out a BBQs 






has a SMJLED at the moment, maybe later I will upgrade :devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Liberty1992 (Nov 23, 2008)

tx101 said:


> I only bring this out a BBQs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i saw the thread with these customed Mini Mags, holy crap i almost died when i saw these, THE best custom Mag EVER!


----------



## flashburn72 (Nov 23, 2008)

Addictedmatt can you please tell m where you got that adapter?Let me see if I have this right.
that is a C/D mag head on a mini mag right?


----------



## Liberty1992 (Nov 23, 2008)

flashburn72 said:


> Addictedmatt can you please tell m where you got that adapter?Let me see if I have this right.
> that is a C/D mag head on a mini mag right?


yea he said its a C to AA adapter, its probably a custom job


----------



## addictedmatt (Nov 23, 2008)

I picked it up off of BST a while back. Fivemega made a limited number of them. I tried to get another a while ago, but no luck. It is top heavy, but it throws like no other.:twothumbs


----------



## Illum (Nov 23, 2008)

nothing too special...an auroralite


----------



## nein166 (Nov 24, 2008)

Here is a combination of parts: 




1xAA cut-down Red MiniMag 
Aurora 20mm Reflector
Maglite 2D LED
14500 AW Protected Li-Ion 
Pocket Clip
Kroll Tailcap 
Forky MiniMag Bezel




A nice feature of this is the screeching of the circuit when the 4.2v hits instead of 3v.


----------



## Blue72 (Nov 24, 2008)

nein166

How did you get the maglite 2d led to fit. Did it drop in like a sandwich or did you have to mod it?


----------



## Illum (Nov 24, 2008)

it looks like a forced fit and very innovative....I want to try that :twothumbs


----------



## nein166 (Nov 25, 2008)

A drill bit will be needed to widen the opening in the body, don't ask me which size I didn't do it.
Also there is a rib on the 2D LED that stops at the body.
Make it tight and you will get better centering,heat sinking and contact to ground.


----------



## geek4christ (Nov 25, 2008)

That's a really cool idea to put the 2D bulb in a minimag. It seems like dropping that into a stock head and removing the reflector altogether would make a cool flood light.


----------



## Trebormac (Nov 26, 2008)

Has anybody made a belt clip for the AA mini mag that would fit between the tail cap and the body so that the tail cap would hold the belt clip down like the "magring" except where that oval loop is it would come down like a belt clip. I want to use this on a cut down one cell mini mag. any ideas or suggestions???


----------



## rayman (Nov 26, 2008)

@ nein166

So how bright is the 2D LED Dropin with the AW 14500?

rayman


----------



## nein166 (Nov 26, 2008)

rayman said:


> @ nein166
> 
> So how bright is the 2D LED Dropin with the AW 14500?
> 
> rayman


 
Well its still LuxIII? (stock) I guess 65~75 lumens
The best part is the beam out of the Forky Bezel!

Next time I have a camera set up I'll try to remember to take a pic


----------



## Monkeyboab (Nov 27, 2008)

I made sandwiches and fitted them into mine for semi permanent mods with Q5's and Dx reflectors. Pretty darn bright running at 700ma, Cant get pics onot my pc justnow 

Rob


----------



## Bradlee (Nov 27, 2008)

Monkeyboab said:


> I made sandwiches and fitted them into mine for semi permanent mods with Q5's and Dx reflectors. Pretty darn bright running at 700ma, Cant get pics onot my pc justnow
> 
> Rob



I'm interested to see how you did it when you are able to get pictures up. I've been wanting to do the same thing.


----------



## Monkeyboab (Nov 28, 2008)

Theres the sandwich up inside never took any while I was making them




Here's out the front ends will make some more soon but these will be made out of slighty different drivers still 700ma though.

Rob


----------



## Bradlee (Nov 28, 2008)

Rob, where's the negative connection to the body happening in those sandwiches?


----------



## darkzero (Nov 28, 2008)

Here's some of mine. The heatsinked sandwhiches are pushing close to 1A. All have 20mm reflectors, McR-20, Khatod20, & IMS20.

FM Finned HA-Gray, Stock Black HA, HAIII-Black 14670, HAIII-Nat 14670, FM Finned HA-Gray 14500, Finned 14500, Mirage Man Finned 14500 (My favorite).






McR-20





Sputtered Khatod20


----------



## Blue72 (Nov 28, 2008)

Dark Zero

I wondered when you would post here. Your work is the elite of minimag mods


----------



## Monkeyboab (Nov 28, 2008)

Bradlee said:


> Rob, where's the negative connection to the body happening in those sandwiches?


 
The nagative connection is made from the outer ring of the driver as you can see up through the sandwich to the top piece that contacts the un anodised surface in top of the mag tube.Total cost for them was under $8 including driver and Q5, will make a SSC P4 when I get more time I've still got a few mini mags lying around but these two have had a new lease of life. Its a tough mod too I've dropped them a few times. Darzero your mods are awesome!

Rob


----------



## Black Rose (Nov 29, 2008)

Is it possible to purchase sandwiches that would fit a 2xAA MagLED?

The electronics in mine died in a horrible modding accident 

So now I have a body in need of some electronics that would fit it and work with a SSC P4 U or U2 bin LED to make it usable again.


----------



## GarageBoy (Dec 3, 2008)

WOW, beautiful Sandwiches


----------



## Buck91 (Dec 4, 2008)

GarageBoy said:


> WOW, beautiful Sandwiches


 

No kidding! I'm somewhat handy but I dunno if I could pull one off that nice. Whats the trick? :naughty:


----------



## mkdive (Jul 5, 2009)

That right there is a thing of beauty!


----------



## Illum (Jul 5, 2009)

Black Rose said:


> Is it possible to purchase sandwiches that would fit a 2xAA MagLED?



nope...the magLEDs lack the metal ring above the threads that retains the lamp socket and everything else in place. MagLEDs utilize a plastic snap-in piece to hold the "what appears to be a" heatsink down. :shakehead

how much do you want for that Sputtered Khatod20?


----------



## darkzero (Jul 5, 2009)

Illum said:


> how much do you want for that Sputtered Khatod20?


 
Sorry, someone got that out of me a while ago (not the HA-NAT Mag host though). I don't even have a Cree sandwich left for myself. I've been meaning to make me another, thank you for reminding me.


----------



## 3D black mag (Jul 5, 2009)

Darkzero what driver are you using ?

And were can I get one ?


3D black mag


----------



## darkzero (Jul 5, 2009)

In which sandwhich? I usually use the drivers from the Sandwich Shoppe.


----------



## 3D black mag (Jul 5, 2009)

The driver in the cree mod ?


3D black mag :wave:


----------



## darkzero (Jul 6, 2009)

The first Cree sandwich next to the Seoul sandwich & in the HA-NAT Mag is using a GD917. The second Cree sandwhich shown by itself is using a 1A FLuPIC. 

The original post for them is here. The GD driver can be purchased from the Shoppe & the FLuPIC can be purchased from TnC.


----------



## egg123 (Sep 8, 2009)

im new to this site and just getting started with lights and i needed some insight. I saw your mini mag mods and liked what i saw.

what would you suggest if i was interested in something putting out around 200 lum but only about 2 1/2 inches long. i have some ideas and was wondering if i could send you some stuff i drew up..


----------



## old4570 (Sep 9, 2009)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3051619&postcount=1

Very simple Direct drive mod 1 x 14500 + Dummy cell [ also gives resistance ] and runs about 700mAh Cree Q5 and lensed + Tail clicky .


----------



## The Dane (Sep 9, 2009)

I did a *******.

Reflector from DX
Cree Q5
Switch from DX in tailcap
Homemade heatsink
Cut down to 1AA 14500LiPo


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Sep 10, 2009)

The Dane, would you mind explaining what you did to put a switch in the tailcap? More pictures wouldn't hurt either! 

I really like the home-made tailcap and all, I'm assuming this is a direct drive setup?


----------



## bigpurpleseaturtle (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes, how did you put the switch in the tailcap?


----------



## dirtech (Sep 10, 2009)

+3 how the tailcap in the cut tail please.


----------



## The Dane (Sep 11, 2009)

Some lathe work
A DX switch
A plastic spacer for the spring
A M*g bulb spring


----------



## will (Sep 11, 2009)

CR123


----------



## bigpurpleseaturtle (Sep 14, 2009)

Dane that switch set up is nice

Cr123 that is sick, did you have to bore the body at all?


----------



## will (Sep 14, 2009)

bigpurpleseaturtle said:


> Cr123 that is sick, did you have to bore the body at all?



The body is bored out up to the point where the 'O' ring is on the outside. Also - I had to add an insert to the tailcap and re-thread that as well. The body is much thinner that the original.


----------



## supasizefries (Sep 15, 2009)

will said:


> CR123



Wow that is really cool! What are you using for a bulb/LED?


----------



## will (Sep 15, 2009)

supasizefries said:


> Wow that is really cool! What are you using for a bulb/LED?




I just have a standard bulb in that light. It was just an exercise in machining to see if I could do it. The interesting thing about it. I can remove the spacer and it is the same size as a cutdown mini for a single AA battery. 

I could put any set up that would work with a CR123 battery.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Sep 15, 2009)

I need some help thinking of a switch to use for my AAA minimag. Anybody have any suggestions? major limitation is that I have access to only very primative machinery (read:"Dremel"). Worst-case I'll just unscrew the cap or something, but it would be nice to have an actual switch (do magnetic fields go through aluminum? and can reed switches handle enough amps?)


----------

